

The MagPi: A Magazine for Raspberry Pi Users, issue 1 - akavlie
http://www.themagpi.com/

======
Tobu
MagPi people: Please make your landing page non-flash; or at least figure out
how to put a link to a non-flash version on the _outside_ of your flash
<embed>.

------
peterhi
HTML and CSS are plenty to create a website with. I appreciate you going the
extra distance to make it unreadable in my browser.

Dread to think what the magazine is like if this is what you do to a one page
website :(

------
alexchamberlain
This is a fantastic idea, but possibly the worst implementation possible.
Black backgrounds and flash went out with the 90s (well, early 00s). Then you
get to the magazine, and the typography is awful! Go out and buy Linux Format
instead.

------
kqr2
Direct link to pdf on skydrive:

[https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=f41ca64cc38a2ec5&resid=F4...](https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=f41ca64cc38a2ec5&resid=F41CA64CC38A2EC5!349&id=F41CA64CC38A2EC5%21349#)

------
leberwurstsaft
This magazine, while made with good intentions, really hurts my eyes. The
colors clash, and on many pages its even hard to read the text at all. It's
like 1995 web design.

Here's hoping for a better issue #2.

------
lbotos
Does anyone know of anything in the same price range as the Raspberry Pi that
is available right now? I know of beagleboards/bones but they are a little bit
more costly.

~~~
Devilboy
Nothing that has all the ports / features of the Pi, no.

------
GlennS
1) The text on your page is too small for me to read comfortably.

2) Zoom is broken on your front page, so I can't fix #1.

------
DanBC
The forum already has poor signal:noise ratio. Will you be doing anything to
help that?

